

The Personal API - tomcreighton
http://tomcreighton.com/2012/04/the-personal-api/

======
AshFurrow
I really wonder if companies have always behaved like lawless animals or if
this is a relatively recent trend. I never see Bell or any other company in
older media (or, in fact, current media portraying the past) acting like this.

Is it a combination of dwindling profits forcing companies to search for
profits in every corner, even selling customer info? A flood of competition
breaking up monopolies? Or something else entirely? Could anyone older and
wiser 'round these parts fill me in?

~~~
tomcreighton
I think the rise of the internet and the way do business thereon - fairly
transparently, and socially - has made us more aware of how 'legacy' companies
are behaving. Our expectations of how businesses should work has changed.

